# Dawnguard



## Grimbear (Jul 1, 2012)

Has anyone played this mod yet? If so what do you think? I want to know if it's worth buying.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Dec 8, 2012)

I just started it last week and have not completed it yet. If you liked Skyrim on its own you will like Dawngard. There are some parts I did not like that much, and I won't talk about that in this post because I don't want to ruin the story for you. Mostly I hate being a vampire, but you don't have to do that if you don't want to...so...


----------



## devilsgrin (Dec 9, 2012)

dawnguard is brilliant. Vampires are awesome, but require more management than Werewolves. Frankly being a werewolf is a background bonus with a cool transformation when you want to. 

The quest (i've played through the Vampire line) is at LEAST as good as the Main Quest... and possibly slightly better since it feels urgent and can demand your attention (which often TES main quests don't do).


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like the xbox players are getting lots of expansions first - Dawnguard, Hearthfire, - and they just got Dragonborn last week.

PS3 has yet to see any expansion packs.


----------



## devilsgrin (Dec 11, 2012)

I said:


> Looks like the xbox players are getting lots of expansions first - Dawnguard, Hearthfire, - and they just got Dragonborn last week.
> 
> PS3 has yet to see any expansion packs.



ps3_ should _be getting Dragonborn at the same time as PC users...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Dec 11, 2012)

Exactly - long after the xbox players.


----------



## devilsgrin (Dec 14, 2012)

I said:


> Exactly - long after the xbox players.



indeed. rather used to it by now, since i'm still waiting for mine - i only ever play Bethesda games on PC - modability is fantastic.


----------

